# Giving 'negative' epithets to each MBTI type.



## Vexed (Jan 28, 2012)

INTJs - The Loners


Don't get too offensive...
The + One word only.


----------



## Skellonan (Jun 22, 2013)

ENTPs - The manipulator

(my experience with an ENTP, and saying "no offence" would be pointless. not saying all ENTPs are like that)


----------



## Denbox (Jun 11, 2013)

So you want to make a post to only further stereotypes about each type? We already have enough stereotypes, and a thread about insulting personality types. Please close.


----------



## Nojz (Jul 23, 2013)

INFJs - The ambivalence..ness..ners.


----------



## Bardo (Dec 4, 2012)

KFCs - The colonelogists


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

ENTP-The Quarter Pounder

INTP-The Mac Snack Wrap

ENTJ-Derba Kerta Panda Wib Cheengs

ESTP-The Extra Large Sweet Tea


----------



## Aidan (Dec 21, 2012)

ESFJ - The Ass-Faced-Bitch
INFJ - The CryBaby
INTP/INFP - The Pseudo Intellectual


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

ISFP-The hippie
ESFP-The prostitute
INFP-The emo
ENFP-The hysteric
ISTP-The criminal
ESTP-The cheater
INTP-The virgin
ENTP-The sophists
ISFJ-The overbearing mother
ESFJ-The loudmouthed emotional
INFJ-The wannabe saint
ENFJ-The nonsensical politician
ISTJ-The paint by numbers
ESTJ-The shouting manager
INTJ-The narcissist
ENTJ-The asshole dictator


----------



## Calvin (Jun 21, 2012)

ISFJ= the bleeding heart 
ISTJ= the workaholic slave 
ESFJ= the tradition enforcer 
ESTJ= the irrational control freak 

ESFP= the naive cheerleader 
ISFP= the pacifist 
ESTP= the immature jock 
ISTP= the stubborn realist 

ENTJ= the cruel boss 
INTJ= the nervous talker 
ENTP= the annoying nerd 
INTP= the clumsy genius 

ENFP= the self-righteous party animal 
INFP= the frustrated revolutionary 
ENFJ= the enforcer of compassion 
INFJ= the cynic


----------



## Persian (Jul 16, 2012)

INTJ- The Racialist
ENTJ- The Dictator
INTP- The Autistic
ENTP- The Freshman

INFJ- The Disillusioned
ENFJ- The Cultist
INFP- The Emo
ENFP- The Vampire

ISTJ- The Judgemental
ESTJ- The Bully
ISTP- The Worker
ESTP- The Janitor

ISFJ- The Bipolar
ESFJ- The Beyotch
ISFP- The Defacer
ESFP- The Tramp


----------



## Residual Deviance (May 11, 2013)

Been thinking about this, and actually writing a satirical MTBI test which asks what appear to be absurd questions but actually tries to type you correctly, then gives you a description of your type that rips it apart completely. Also didn't read some of the earlier post, so there may be repeats. Also a couple are two words. Don't care. If any seem off, let me know, since I want to actually try to make this one day.

ESFJ: The Prosthlytizer
ESTJ: The Micromanager
ISFJ: The Mommy Blogger
ISTJ: The Robot

ESFP: The Hooker
ESTP: The Frat Bro
ISFP: The "Misunderstood" Artist
ISTP: The Aging Biker

ENFJ: The Zealot
ENFP: The Quixote
INFJ: The Internet Psychiatrist
INFP: The Punching Bag

ENTJ: The Sociopath
ENTP: The Crackpot
INTJ: The Haughty Intellectual
INTP: The Basement Dweller

For what it's worth I don't get SPs and a couple of the NFs very well so those are the ones I'm least keen about.


----------



## KraChZiMan (Mar 23, 2013)

I am completely against stereotyping MBTI types , but for the sake of this obviously joke-thread, I'll give some negatives based on negative aspects I have personally noted for these types.

I also like to live dangerously, so there's more than just one word.

ESTJ = The square-faced killjoys
ESTP = The "we have anger issues"
ESFJ = The actors with plastic faces
ESFP = The sex maniacs

ENTJ = The ego-centrical control-freaks 
ENTP = The most socially awkward extroverts
ENFJ = The shameless manipulators
ENFP = The drama queens

ISTJ = The single track minds
ISTP = The rebels without a cause
ISFJ = The "ones who say the cheesiest things"
ISFP = The true emos

INTJ = The humans who want to become machines
INTP = The conspiracy theorists
INFJ = The troll psychologists
INFP = The useless daydreamers


----------



## Brown93 (Jun 27, 2011)

ENFJ - the cult leader
ISTJ - The square
INTJ - the robot
ISFJ - the doormat
ISFP - the emo
ESFP - the slut
ENFP - the idiosyncratic
INFP - the narcissist
ENTJ - the sociopath
INTP - the nerd
ENTP - the mad scientist
ESFJ - the smotherer
INFJ - the crybaby
ISTP -the pariah
ESTP - the brainless daredevil
ESTJ - the control freak


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

Brown93 said:


> ENFJ - the cult leader


I had to read this 3 times. I misread it as something else the first two.


----------



## kitsu (Feb 13, 2013)

Vexed said:


> INTJs - The Loners
> 
> 
> Don't get too offensive...
> The + One word only.


:O

You have ONE post before you get to 1000. Waste it !


----------



## gracElizabeth (Mar 26, 2013)

Skellonan said:


> ENTPs - The manipulator
> 
> (my experience with an ENTP, and saying "no offence" would be pointless. not saying all ENTPs are like that)


I take this as more of a compliment.


----------

